# Does anyone else do this?



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Abi and I went with our husbands to the Zoo on Sunday and "ran into each other" (we knew we were there on the same day) and spent most of the day as a group. Well... Abi and I couldn't help but analyze just about every animal as dog food. I thought about how hard it would be to buy a nice fat goat from them at one point. I just about drooled on myself when we got to the elk paddock. Even with the giraffes and the gemsboks I couldn't help but think about how long I could feed my boys with just ONE of those animals!

Does anyone else do this???

On another note, we sat and watched the keepers feed the wolves... KIBBLE! We had discussed it not long before and happened to hang around long enough to catch feeding time. We were SO disappointed when we saw the containers. I tried asking why they would feed a wolf kibble right after they answered another kid who asked if the elk (who, from a distance, look like they are in the same enclosure as the wolves) were in with the wolves, but, of course, I was ignored.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets just say a FEW things crossed my mind when a moose showed up in my grandpa's front yard. LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

"That elephant would last my great danes at LEAST two weeks.. :wink:"

Haha but seriously. I have. :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hahahhaa....we could feed this whole forum for at least 5 years with all the animals we "bagged" on our zoo adventure!!LOL. 

But obviously I do do that!Lol. I think at one point the guys might have thought we where a little crazy!LOL (till they got talking about chew!:lol

And ya know I was talking to someone else and they feed their dog 'roo as a normal weekly rotation....lucky ducks!! Ohh duck.....that's what's for dinner(well for the boys!)!!LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Last time I was at our zoo.. they were feeding the Andean condors dead bunnies.. I was fascinated. 

A little girl said in a horrified voice "Mommy.. WHAT ARE THEY EATING??"

I must say, it made me laugh! :wink:

Our zoo feeds the wolves carcasses, not kibble, thank god.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That kind of reminds me a couple weeks ago someone asked me what my hobbies were outside of work.. the thing that popped in my head first was meat shopping LOL.. thank god I have a good mental filter.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes this happens often to me.. :[ The other day we were at my sisters community pool house and while in the water we spotted a bunny hopping in to eat some grass. I started talking about how awesome it would be to catch the bunny and feed it to the dogs...So I hopped out of the pool and started "stalking". Of course I was joking around, but it made for quite the show. I'm sure the other 10 people who we did not know thought I was nuts. But you live and laugh. I got about 4 feet from the rabbit though, then it hopped on to the other side of the fence and my fun was over.

And every time someone points out a deer on the side of the road I just have to make a comment about it being an excellent potential dinner for the pups. :]


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What the heck!?! Why would you go to Woodland Park when Point Defiance has the little baby clouded snow leopards!?!!??  I can't even watch the commercial any more I squeal so much at their cuteness!!

For real, though, yeah. I'd love to get some exotic meat from the zoo. Can you imagine how great rino skin would be for a rec chew!?!? Giraffe? Mmmm... 

However, if they're feeding the animals all kibble, I don't want 'em. Do you know what they put in that stuff? :shocked:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yes, everything tickles my imagination as a potential dinner for Louis. As a matter of fact, they were cooking California squab (pigeon) on Iron Chef last night when I was on the treadmill, and the guy used the head, talons, and everything. I just kept thinking "Wow I really need to get me some of those, it would make a perfect whole prey meal for Louis!" Also this weekend someone ran over a cottontail rabbit at the entrance to our neighborhood. I took Louis to go sniff it...not quite brave enough to let him delve into roadkill, especially since the flies and bees were at it, until some cars started driving by and I pulled him away...don't want to be reported for animal cruelty or whatever else people get into their crazy heads (hey, you never know what people are capable of! "That crazy woman was feeding rotten bugs bunny to her rabid dog!!!" or something of the like). Oh well, he was never a fan of rabbit anyway, so he was pretty disinterested (and I must admit, I was a bit disappointed!)

Then there's the way I eye the bunnies in the pet shop....but I know some of you own rabbits, so maybe that's just wrong of me 




Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> On another note, we sat and watched the keepers feed the wolves... KIBBLE! We had discussed it not long before and happened to hang around long enough to catch feeding time. We were SO disappointed when we saw the containers. I tried asking why they would feed a wolf kibble right after they answered another kid who asked if the elk (who, from a distance, look like they are in the same enclosure as the wolves) were in with the wolves, but, of course, I was ignored.


Wow...dislike!! :frown:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> What the heck!?! Why would you go to Woodland Park when Point Defiance has the little baby clouded snow leopards!?!!??  I can't even watch the commercial any more I squeal so much at their cuteness!!
> 
> For real, though, yeah. I'd love to get some exotic meat from the zoo. Can you imagine how great rino skin would be for a rec chew!?!? Giraffe? Mmmm...
> 
> However, if they're feeding the animals all kibble, I don't want 'em. Do you know what they put in that stuff? :shocked:


I didn't know, I swear! Haha. I don't get out much. Haha. Well, on big trips. With the hubby's work schedule and his higher ups being so dang needy, we can't go very far from base very often. Where is it because I would like to go. We saw one of WP's snow leopards and it was beautiful. 

Personally though, while I think baby carnivores are adorable, I am a sucker for the ungulates. I would just die if I got to see a baby elk, okapi, giraffe, gemsbok, wildebeest, etc. I have seen all of the afore mentioned babies, but it was much too long ago.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Silly! Point Defiance is right between you and Abi! It's off of Hwy 16 in Tacoma. Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium > New at the Zoo

Go see the clouded snow leopard cubs, take a ton of pictures, and post them here. You'll have to do it because they probably won't let me in the zoo. Something about my high-pitched squealing causing a ruckus among the animals... :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Richelle....husband and I went to PD Zoo for my 21st Bday and decided to go to "the other one" for this bday!LOL (I personally found PD to be kind of boring that year..but maybe they have added to it since then!:smile




Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I didn't know, I swear! Haha. I don't get out much. Haha. Well, on big trips. With the hubby's work schedule and his higher ups being so dang needy, we can't go very far from base very often. Where is it because I would like to go. We saw one of WP's snow leopards and it was beautiful.
> 
> Personally though, while I think baby carnivores are adorable, I am a sucker for the ungulates. I would just die if I got to see a baby elk, okapi, giraffe, gemsbok, wildebeest, etc. I have seen all of the afore mentioned babies, but it was much too long ago.


HAHAHAHA...you do too get out...you go to the Win-co in BOTH Federal Way ANNND Sumner!!!LOL :lol:


Hmmmmm....I just found this on their site.....someone forgot to add in that they feed kibble!!!!>.<


"Diet
In the wild: Wolves are carnivores. In Alaska, moose, deer or caribou are their primary food, with Dall sheep being important in some areas. During the summer, they include voles, lemmings, ground squirrels, snowshoe hares, beavers and occasionally birds and fish in their diet.

At the zoo: Whole chickens and rabbits, beef, knuckle bones and a few trout"

On a side note this is what they put for the African Wild Dog:

"Diet
In the wild: Primarily medium-sized, herd-living ungulates, such as impalas, GrantÍs gazelles, ThomsonÍs gazelles, gnus and hartebeest. In some cases they have been known to hunt warthogs, zebras, ostriches, hares, cane rats, etc.

At the zoo: Commercially prepared canine diet and beef knuckle bones, with pieces of beef and mutton for variety"

WTF...why would they feed krapple!!!GAAAAAAA


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

honey and i go to costco and talk about unruly children as meals.....does that count?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> honey and i go to costco and talk about unruly children as meals.....does that count?


BAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA...I did that once with the neighbor kids....I **think** their mom might have heard me!!LOL :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

anyone know what northwest trek feeds?

that is about the only captivity place i can stand....i can't go to zoos anymore and watch these animals in captivity...i just can not.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> anyone know what northwest trek feeds?
> 
> that is about the only captivity place i can stand....i can't go to zoos anymore and watch these animals in captivity...i just can not.


Email sent!:wink:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My hubby used to deer hunt before we met and we've been married almost 22 yrs so it's been a loooong time. Every time he's mentioned it in the past I've discouraged it because I didn't want him to kill Bambi. I've already asked him about 20 times in the last couple of months if he'll go this season and bring my babies back some FOOD! I'm also trying to get him out there to get some quail. Sorry wild animals that live in my area. If my kids need to be fed, you're going on the dinner plate.... 
For the people who ask the question, "Will feeding raw make my dog blood thirsty?" My answer will have to be, "No, but you may want to watch out for me...." :wacko:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> My hubby used to deer hunt before we met and we've been married almost 22 yrs so it's been a loooong time. Every time he's mentioned it in the past I've discouraged it because I didn't want him to kill Bambi. I've already asked him about 20 times in the last couple of months if he'll go this season and bring my babies back some FOOD! I'm also trying to get him out there to get some quail. Sorry wild animals that live in my area. If my kids need to be fed, you're going on the dinner plate....
> For the people who ask the question, "Will feeding raw make my dog blood thirsty?" My answer will have to be, "No, but you may want to watch out for me...." :wacko:


HAHAHAA...yes I grew up in a hunting family. I stopped agreeing with it for about 5 years....now I wish that I had the ability to go without costing a bunch!LOL


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

I pass roadkill all the time thinking "That would make a great meal!". My dog also has the habit of trying to hunt this one bunny in our backyard. I hope he catches it so I don't have to feed him for a few days! As for the zoo, I've never thought of the animals on display as food, but I know where they keep the freezers full of meat for the reptiles (rats,mice,rabbits, GOATs) and I'd love to go raid those freezers! I also know of some neighbor kids who I would love to feed to my dog! They are extremely rude and would not back off when I told them they were scaring the crap out of my dog. I told them I would let him bite them if the didn't back off (I wish he did!).


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Never feed rude or obnoxious children - you are what you eat!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We have a bunch of teenagers who broke all of the windows in the apartment 2 buildings down as well as put 2 teenager sized holes in the walls into the apartments on either side... I think those children could go for food. I doubt they would be missed by anyone but their parents... Hahaha.

Yea, Abi, they feed it because it makes so much sense... Wild animals in captivity should be fed like dogs. They don't live in the wild so they can't handle what canines in the wild eat...

And Richelle, we had heard that there was a zoo in Tacoma, but our friends all told us to go to Woodland Park. I think next time we might try Point Defiance. I looked it up and I would go just for the red wolves, walruses and harbor seals! I miss my whales...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I do it...all the FLIPPIN' time. Especially on CL....I see all kinds of animals offered up on there.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol sadly yes... everything is "dog food" now :lol:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am so glad to know that I am not the only one who does it. I felt a bit guilty about doing it, but when my dogs gotta eat, everything is potential food!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I do it too, even driving past the fields of super cute newborn lambs I think "oooh how many tender meals would I get out of one of those for lucky"


----------

